
The only terminal emulator you need for your development on Windows - mithralaya
https://codesips.io/the-only-terminal-emulator-you-need-for-your-development-on-windows/
======
mithralaya
The only terminal emulator you need for your development on Windows.

------
verdverm
What about WSL2?

